# problème port usb ibook g4



## isoyann (11 Février 2010)

Bonsoir a tous j ai mis la main sur un ibook G4 de dernière génération je rencontre un petit souci avec les deux ports USB., lorsque je branche un disque dur externe auto alimenté celui-ci s'allume mais ne monte pas sur le bureau idem pour mon ipod nano, il tourne sous léopard (cinfig minimum pour le faire tourner).
Que puis-je faire pour résoudre ce problème sachant que je n'ai pas le dvd d installation avec moi pour un hardware test (leopard édition familiale ...).

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## tsss (12 Février 2010)

Pour le disque dur, le port usb n'a probablement pas assez de pêche.
Il faut soit une alim' externe, soit le alimenter le disque via le second port usb (câble en Y) de ton iBook.


----------



## isoyann (12 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, petite précision le disque monte une foi sur 5/6 après un re-boot s il est branché ...
Je ne comprend pas ... Help !!!


----------



## Tox (13 Février 2010)

Comme on te l'a proposé, essaie avec un câble en Y. S'il monte à chaque fois, avec ce câble, tu as la solution à ton premier problème. Pour l'iPod, c'est un peu plus étrange...

Dans un premier temps, regarde dans "Informations système" le statut de tes ports USB.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2010)

et un truc
quand ca n'apparait pas sur le bureau ( pour X raison )

passer par  utilitaire disque
qui voit et peut  monter
et si UD n'y arrive pas , là  c'est plus préoccupant


----------



## isoyann (13 Février 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses j essaie ça ce soir .


----------



## isoyann (14 Février 2010)

bonjour à tous, à priori tout est rentré dans l ordre, même si j ai pas bien compris pourquoi ...
Merci


----------



## Tox (14 Février 2010)

Si un disque externe ne fonctionne pas sur un port usb, il peut mettre hors-circuit provisoirement le port. Il faut ensuite un redémarrage pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------

